
To Persuade Someone, Look Emotional - prostoalex
http://nautil.us//blog/to-persuade-someone-look-emotional
======
trevyn
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17648566](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17648566)

------
chiefalchemist
I'm not so sure the Dukakis example is fitting in the context of persuasion.
It's not what he decided or how, but the simple fact that, evidently, a large
percentage of voters disagreed with his answer. It wasn't about him. It was
about them. If they had their doubts, that was a deal breaker; a deal breaker
defined by the receiver.

With that said, if you want to persuade someone then empathy is your number
one tool. Convincing them of your opinion isn't as important as understanding
their current place and nudging them away from that.

